# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΑΓ.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΚΙΤΣΙ, ΑΝΑΒΥΣΣΟ, ΛΑΓΟΝΗΣΙ, ΒΑΡΚΙΖΑ

## range

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ανακοινώνω για όσους ειναι κοντά και ενδιαφέρονται , οτι σε λιγο καιρό το δίκτυο επιτελούς μετά απο τοσο καιρό και προσπάθειες , θα καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε λινκ απο 3 μεριές προς awmn. Για ευνοήτους λόγους επειδή αν δεν στηθεί κάτι τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο , δεν θα αναφέρω ακόμα τους κόμβους απο τους οποίους θα βγούμε στο awmn. Όταν θα υπάρχουν νεώτερα απο εμας εδω κάτω, θα ενημερώσουμε (πιστεύω οτι ολα θα πάνε καλα και θα ειναι γρήγορα τα νεα :: )

----------


## range

την τρίτη θα κάνουμε τα πρώτα μας scan test. Αν μας βγουν θα βγάλουμε για πρώτη φορά link σε Βάρκιζα και απο εκει για βούλα (awmn). Στο μεταξύ , σε λίγες μέρες κάνουμε λινκ και ενώνουμε KASTOR #20275 με lagonisi #18928 (ενημερώνω οτι τίποτα δεν ειναι σίγουρο λογο μορφολογία εδάφους προσπαθούμε πραγματικά). Εως τώρα αυτα για οσους ενδιαφερονται να μαθουν για εμας της εξοχής  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά, έτσι να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο κ προς τα εκεί.



PS. Αν χρειάζεστε κανά άτομο για βοήθεια είμαι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## range

> Μπράβο παιδιά, έτσι να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο κ προς τα εκεί.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Αν χρειάζεστε κανά άτομο για βοήθεια είμαι διαθέσιμος.


Γεια σου φιλε tsatasos ευχαριστούμε πολυ κάνουμε οτι μπορούμε  ::

----------


## Somnius

καλησπέρα, προσπάθεια σύνδεσης και από τον xristosR1 #20619 στο περίπου οι συντεταγμένες..

ψάχνουμε για εξοπλισμό για scanαρίσματα.. έχει κανείς?

----------


## mikemtb

ναι!!
http://awmn.net/showthread.php?t=18964&page=7

----------


## range

φιλε Somnius εχουμε μιλήσει και με email, αυτην την στιγμη εχω εξοπλισμό του mikemtb για scan. Αυριο θα παω στον leonidas (#20604) στην Βάρκιζα να βαλουμε πρόχειρο εξοπλισμο, για να παω με τον εξοπλισμο του mikemtb απτην αλη για scan. οταν τελειώσουμε απο εκει μετα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να δουμε κανενα scan και για σενα  ::

----------


## range

Παιδια καλησπέρα βγήκε το πρώτο link με KASTOR (#20275) για εμας εδω κατω. Ξερει κανεις τι dns πρεπει να σεταρουμε;

----------


## Somnius

αν βάλετε τους main απλά θα ειναι μακριά; έχει και ο DGI (άνω Γλυφάδα) concurrent dns

----------


## range

> αν βάλετε τους main απλά θα ειναι μακριά; έχει και ο DGI (άνω Γλυφάδα) concurrent dns


Α ωραια ποιος ειναι ο dns του;

----------


## Somnius

είμαι από iPhone με Tapatalk, περίμενε να τον πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο

----------


## range

οκ και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## Somnius

βάλε 10.23.26.1 
και κάνε ένα traceroute & ping και ρίξε τα εδώ σε [ code ] [/ code ] (χωρίς τα κενά) να δούμε τα πως και τι με το link μέχρι τον Δημήτρη (DGI) #2125 
κόμβος του

----------


## range

> βάλε 10.23.26.1 
> και κάνε ένα traceroute & ping και ρίξε τα εδώ σε [ code ] [/ code ] (χωρίς τα κενά) να δούμε τα πως και τι με το link μέχρι τον Δημήτρη (DGI) #2125 
> κόμβος του


οκ

----------


## range

> βάλε 10.23.26.1 
> και κάνε ένα traceroute & ping και ρίξε τα εδώ σε [ code ] [/ code ] (χωρίς τα κενά) να δούμε τα πως και τι με το link μέχρι τον Δημήτρη (DGI) #2125 
> κόμβος του


Υπάρχει ενα πρόβλημα οταν κανω traceroute την ip μεσα απο το mikrotik με κατεβαζει στο modem και απο εκει παει προς την ip του provider . Μαλλον δεν ακουει στο dns. Μάλλον τα εχω μπλέξει λιγο , γιατι μεχρι τωρα δεν είχαμε awmn και δεν ειχα δώσει σημασία σε αυτα

----------


## Somnius

άρα μπορεί να έχεις up το link αλλά δεν θα έχεις ορίσει δρομολόγηση.. είδες για bgp κλπ;

----------


## range

> άρα μπορεί να έχεις up το link αλλά δεν θα έχεις ορίσει δρομολόγηση.. είδες για bgp κλπ;


bgp εχω με τους απέναντι κόμβους αν εννοείς αυτο. δρομολόγηση αν εννοείς static routes εχω δοσει μονο για το ιντερνετ να ανεβαίνει πάνω στο μκ

----------


## range

> άρα μπορεί να έχεις up το link αλλά δεν θα έχεις ορίσει δρομολόγηση.. είδες για bgp κλπ;


χμμ νομίζω οτι δεν έχω βάλει το 10.0.0.0/8 να πηγαίνει στο routerboard. Ετσι δεν ειναι παιδια η κανω λαθος;. Τους dns τους σεταρω στον dhcp του rb οπου περνω αυτόματα ip στα pc

----------


## Somnius

γαμωτο είμαι στο δρόμο και δεν μπορω να σε help σωστα .. όταν φτάσω σπίτι θα σου στείλω εδω

----------


## range

> γαμωτο είμαι στο δρόμο και δεν μπορω να σε help σωστα .. όταν φτάσω σπίτι θα σου στείλω εδω


Μην αγχωνεσε σε ευχαριστώ πολυ θα περιμένω δεν τρεχει τιποτα και να μην προλάβουμε μερα εχουμε και αυριο  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> βάλε 10.23.26.1 
> και κάνε ένα traceroute & ping και ρίξε τα εδώ σε [ code ] [/ code ] (χωρίς τα κενά) να δούμε τα πως και τι με το link μέχρι τον Δημήτρη (DGI) #2125 
> κόμβος του


το εκανα εγω για σενα!!

edit: και το ping

----------


## range

εμενα μπορείτε να μου πειτε τι συμβαίνει δεν μπορω να κανω ping πουθενά δεν βγενω πουθενά απο το mikrotik, το κουλο ειναι οτι μπορώ πατώντας της ip στο browser και ο dns δουλευει μια χαρα , να βλεπω τα mikrotik των κομβων και να μπαίνω σε κάποια sait και υπηρεσίες . Πως γίνεται αυτο; Μιχαλη εσενα παιζει κανονικα; Παρεπιπτοντος ο dns παιζει μια χαρα thanks Somnius

----------


## range

παιδιά καλημερα μήπως θα ηταν καλύτερο να βάλουμε dns απο Πειραιά; Αυτο το λεω γιατι το λινκ aderes βγαίνει σε Πειραιά , νομίζω με papashark

----------


## mikemtb

> εμενα μπορείτε να μου πειτε τι συμβαίνει δεν μπορω να κανω ping πουθενά δεν βγενω πουθενά απο το mikrotik, το κουλο ειναι οτι μπορώ  πατώντας της ip στο browser και ο dns δουλευει μια χαρα  , να βλεπω τα mikrotik των κομβων και να μπαίνω σε κάποια sait και υπηρεσίες . Πως γίνεται αυτο; Μιχαλη εσενα παιζει κανονικα; Παρεπιπτοντος ο dns παιζει μια χαρα thanks Somnius


καποιος ενα κοκκινο στιλό παρακαλω?

----------


## mikemtb

> Μιχαλη εσενα παιζει κανονικα;


παρατηρω και εγω διαφορα, χωρις να εχω προηγουμενη εμπειρια στο δικτυο...
ας πουμε για παραδειγμα: την σελιδα του dgi.awmn ανοιγει κανονικα, και μετα απο λιγο λιγα λεπτα, κανω refresh και δεν ξαναανοιγει...
μπαινω με ιπ 10.23.26.1 κανονικοτατα.
επισεις, δεν μπορω να μπω σε καμμια υπηρεσια(piranka-byteme-leechers), θα μπορουσα να δοκιμασω να μπω με ip, αλλα δεν τις γνωριζω και ουτε που να τις ψαξω για να τις εχω.
επισεις δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι up οι ανωτερω υπηρεσιες.

----------


## range

> παρατηρω και εγω διαφορα, χωρις να εχω προηγουμενη εμπειρια στο δικτυο...
> ας πουμε για παραδειγμα: την σελιδα του dgi.awmn ανοιγει κανονικα, και μετα απο λιγο λιγα λεπτα, κανω refresh και δεν ξαναανοιγει...
> μπαινω με ιπ 10.23.26.1 κανονικοτατα.
> επισεις, δεν μπορω να μπω σε καμμια υπηρεσια(piranka-byteme-leechers), θα μπορουσα να δοκιμασω να μπω με ip, αλλα δεν τις γνωριζω και ουτε που να τις ψαξω για να τις εχω.
> επισεις δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι up οι ανωτερω υπηρεσιες.


ακριβώς το ιδιο κ εγω

----------


## ipduh

AWMN DNS 


 AWMN DNS

----------


## range

> AWMN DNS 
> 
> 
>  AWMN DNS


Αν σου πω οτι δεν εχω καταλάβει τιποτα , πιστεύω να μην με πεις αμπαλο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## range

> βάλε 10.23.26.1 
> και κάνε ένα traceroute & ping και ρίξε τα εδώ σε [ code ] [/ code ] (χωρίς τα κενά) να δούμε τα πως και τι με το link μέχρι τον Δημήτρη (DGI) #2125 
> κόμβος του


Εχω πρόβλημα η κατι δεν κανω σωστα . Μεσα απο το routerboard , αν παω traceroute με 10.23.26.1 , παω μεχρι τον απέναντι μου κομβο και μετα τιποτα. Αν κανω tracert απο το pc μου προχωράω κανονικα 

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.70.183.3
2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.70.183.249
3 7 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.70.59.241
4 10 ms 9 ms 10 ms 10.70.59.252
5 13 ms 15 ms 22 ms 10.90.176.250
6 20 ms 17 ms 49 ms 10.90.176.242
7 17 ms 22 ms 36 ms 10.90.177.234
8 57 ms 58 ms 124 ms 10.18.225.13
9 82 ms 40 ms 65 ms router4.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.11]
10 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 61 ms 52 ms 37 ms gw-dks.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.229]
13 57 ms 48 ms 36 ms ns.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.1]

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά τον petros (6496), είναι o tsafos (9637), μετά είναι ο y3m (10826) και μετά σε εμένα (2125).
Το ότι το trace δείχνει μετά gw-dks.dgi.awmn (που έχω λινκ), μάλλον είναι ασυμμετρία.

----------


## ipduh

> AWMN DNS 
> 
> 
>  AWMN DNS





> Αν σου πω οτι δεν εχω καταλάβει τιποτα , πιστεύω να μην με πεις αμπαλο


βάλε 1-2 απο τις πράσινες εκεί στους DNS servers στο routeraki σου ή τον υπολογιστή σου για να σου παίξουν




> υπηρεσια(piranka-byteme-leechers)


 ...

----------


## range

> βάλε 1-2 απο τις πράσινες εκεί στους DNS servers στο routeraki σου ή τον υπολογιστή σου για να σου παίξουν
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks απλα ποιο απο όλα; όποιο dns και αν βάλλω θα κάνει; Δεν πρεπει να βαλω κάποιον οσο γινετε κοντά μου;

----------


## ipduh

> όποιο dns και αν βάλλω θα κάνει;


*ναι* ( απο αυτους που πήραν σε ολα OK -πράσινα )




> Δεν πρεπει να βαλω κάποιον οσο γινετε κοντά μου;


*οχι δεν πρεπει*, 
*καλα θα 'ταν* ... ψαξτο με traceroute , tracert κτλ ...
σε λίγο (οταν θα εχουμε αρκετους anycast γεωγραφικά-και-δικτυακα διασκορπισμενους που δουλευουν καλα ) θα μπορεις να βαλεις τον anycast χωρίς προβληματα

φιλική συμβουλή ... επένδυσε μερικα λεπτά ακόμη σε αυτό AWMN DNS

----------


## range

> ναι ( απο αυτους που πήραν σε ολα OK -πράσινα )
> 
> 
> 
> *οχι δεν πρεπει*, καλα θα 'ταν ... ψαξτο με traceroute , tracert κτλ
> σε λίγο (οταν θα εχουμε αρκετους anycast γεωγραφικά-και-δικτυακα διασκορπισμενους που δουλευουν καλα ) θα μπορεις να βαλεις τον anycast χωρίς προβληματα


ok thanks

----------


## range

Το link με leonidas #20537 βγήκε κ ομολογώ οτι ειναι και αρκετο καλο. Το δίκτυο σιγα σιγα απλώνεται κ εδω αν κ με δυσκολία. Επομενη κινηση ειναι να βγει leonidas #20537 με skipper #20527 . Σήμερα εβαλα πιατο στο skipper προς τον leonida , μεστην βδομαδα θα ξερουμε αποτελεσματα

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά, συνεχίστε έτσι.

----------


## range

> Μπράβο παιδιά, συνεχίστε έτσι.


ευχαριστούμε 3 ατομα είμαστε  :Stick Out Tongue:  κ προσπαθούμε πραγματικα λογο δυσκολίας της περιοχης. Ο στοχος μας ειναι αν πανε καλα και βγει το τελευταίο λινκ καλο , απο εκει να βγούμε για αλο ενα λινκ προς awmn λογικα προς βουλα  ::

----------


## range

οταν βγει το link με εμενα και τον idnet (#13625) , θα ετοιμάσουμε κατι καλό με τον idnet , δηλαδή στην ουσια αυτος  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Θα ετοιμάσουμε λοιπόν, μια υπηρεσία που θα δείχνει το traffic όλων τον κόμβων των νοτίων προαστίων , ξεχωριστά για τον καθένα με γράφημα , καθως και αν ειναι online οι κομβοι η αν εχουν πέσει , την κατασταση των routers κ.λ.π . Περισσότερα ξερει ο idnet (#13625) , όταν θα ερθει η ωρα θα ενημερώσουμε για την υπηρεσία και αυτα που προσφέρει αναλυτικά

----------


## range

Το λινκ με aderes ειναι κάτω . Αν μπορούν τα παιδιά ας το δουν απλα ενημερώνω .

----------


## nikos_palm

> Το λινκ με aderes ειναι κάτω . Αν μπορούν τα παιδιά ας το δουν απλα ενημερώνω .


Καλημερα,οι Αδερες ειναι Up,αυτο που εχει πεσει ειναι τπ προιγουμενο λινκ το Galatas (#19936) το οποιο ψαχνουμε να βρουμε τι ακριβως φταιει.....
Ελπιζω σημερα να το εχουμε διορθωσει!

----------


## range

> Καλημερα,οι Αδερες ειναι Up,αυτο που εχει πεσει ειναι τπ προιγουμενο λινκ το Galatas (#19936) το οποιο ψαχνουμε να βρουμε τι ακριβως φταιει.....
> Ελπιζω σημερα να το εχουμε διορθωσει!


a ok thanks παιδια

----------


## range

Ok εδώ κ κανά δυο ώρες ειναι όλα Οκ ευχαριστούμε στα παιδιά που αποκατεστησαν την βλάβη

----------


## range

Ξανα έπεσε  ::  δεν ξέρω ποιο γιατι δεν είμαι Σπιτι

----------


## range

δευτερη μερα down  ::  Παιδια πως θα καταλαβαινω ποιος κομβος εχει πεσει;

----------


## tsatasos

Δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις με tracert?

----------


## range

> Δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις με tracert?


ναι αλλα tracert που θα κανω σε πια ip , στο awmn.awmn ;

εκανα εδω και με παει η διαδρομή στο modem . Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να με πηγαίνει μεχρι το λινκ που εχει πέσει;

[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.19.143.13
traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 10.70.183.1 (10.70.183.1) 1.023 ms 0.762 ms 0.793 ms
2 bbras-llu-kln-01L500.forthnet.gr (213.16.246.10) 13.208 ms 13.295 ms 13.349 ms
3 bbras-llu-kln-01L500.forthnet.gr (213.16.246.10) 13.204 ms !X * *
[email protected]:~#

----------


## nikos_palm

Καλημερα....ελπιζω οτι αποκατασταθηκε η βλαβη στο Galatas (#19936) με ενα RB493 το οποιο κολαγε τις τελευταιες μερες.....Φλασαριστικε εξαρχης ολοκληρωτικα και δειχνει να δουλευει κανονικα οποτε ειμαστε και παλι UP....

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλημερα....ελπιζω οτι αποκατασταθηκε η βλαβη στο Galatas (#19936) με ενα RB493 το οποιο κολαγε τις τελευταιες μερες.....Φλασαριστικε εξαρχης ολοκληρωτικα και δειχνει να δουλευει κανονικα οποτε ειμαστε και παλι UP....


ρε συ μηπως ειναι ειναι η ζεστη σε συνδιασμο με την πολλη κινηση κ γιαυτο κολλαγε?

----------


## range

> ρε συ μηπως ειναι ειναι η ζεστη σε συνδιασμο με την πολλη κινηση κ γιαυτο κολλαγε?


εδω και 3 μερες εγω δεν εχω τιποτα  ::  φαντάζομαι κ εσυ Μιχάλη .

Παιδιά για ρίξτε μια μάτια κανει λουπες η ειναι κατι άλλο ; έκανα traceroute σε μια ip των aderes π.χ 10.89.234.1



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.89.234.1
traceroute to 10.89.234.1 (10.89.234.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.70.183.3 (10.70.183.3)  0.407 ms  0.336 ms  0.348 ms
 2  10.70.183.249 (10.70.183.249)  2.209 ms  2.247 ms  2.377 ms
 3  10.70.59.241 (10.70.59.241)  758.805 ms  758.856 ms  758.987 ms
 4  10.70.59.252 (10.70.59.252)  760.611 ms  760.797 ms  760.954 ms
 5  10.148.51.20 (10.148.51.20)  768.659 ms  768.912 ms  769.012 ms
 6  bblink.mswn51-mswn50.mswn (10.148.50.134)  768.247 ms  63.023 ms  63.029 ms
 7  10.148.50.49 (10.148.50.49)  63.197 ms  14.439 ms  14.472 ms
 8  10.148.9.41 (10.148.9.41)  16.184 ms  16.311 ms  16.520 ms
 9  10.148.130.45 (10.148.130.45)  15.719 ms  16.636 ms  16.761 ms
10  bblink.mswn201-mswn200.mswn (10.148.200.33)  17.371 ms  18.048 ms  18.295 ms
11  bridge.aderes1-mswn201.mswn (10.148.201.33)  18.498 ms  18.662 ms  17.880 ms
12  10.89.234.254 (10.89.234.254)  18.405 ms  18.585 ms  11.705 ms
13  10.70.59.252 (10.70.59.252)  11.800 ms  13.513 ms  13.733 ms
14  10.148.51.20 (10.148.51.20)  25.283 ms  25.453 ms  26.006 ms
15  bblink.mswn51-mswn50.mswn (10.148.50.134)  24.874 ms  26.097 ms  27.460 ms
16  10.148.50.49 (10.148.50.49)  28.076 ms  28.203 ms  28.463 ms
17  10.148.9.41 (10.148.9.41)  27.642 ms  27.773 ms  27.953 ms
18  10.148.130.45 (10.148.130.45)  21.998 ms  17.015 ms  183.448 ms
19  bblink.mswn201-mswn200.mswn (10.148.200.33)  183.559 ms  193.148 ms  193.306 ms
20  bridge.aderes1-mswn201.mswn (10.148.201.33)  193.534 ms  193.747 ms  193.986 ms
21  10.89.234.254 (10.89.234.254)  195.150 ms  195.267 ms  195.512 ms
22  10.70.59.252 (10.70.59.252)  195.726 ms  198.267 ms  198.351 ms
23  10.148.51.20 (10.148.51.20)  201.868 ms  202.108 ms  201.475 ms
24  bblink.mswn51-mswn50.mswn (10.148.50.134)  25.094 ms  27.228 ms  26.446 ms
^C
[email protected]:~#
```

----------


## nikos_palm

> ρε συ μηπως ειναι ειναι η ζεστη σε συνδιασμο με την πολλη κινηση κ γιαυτο κολλαγε?


Καλημερα....επαιξε 2 ωρες και μετα παλι κολλησε και το ιδιο κανει....το ψαχνουμε και αν δεν δουλεψει γιατι δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο....οταν θα υπαρχουν τα χρηματα θα αντικατασταθει γιατι δεν ειμαστε και στα καλυτερα μας οικονομικα...
Απλα η τελευταια δοκιμη ειναι να αλλαζουμε ολες τις καρτες μηπως απο καποια καρτα κολλαει.....

----------


## range

Παιδιά αν χρειάζεστε εξοπλισμό ίσως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε αν ειναι κάτι πείτε μας

----------


## nikos_palm

> Παιδιά αν χρειάζεστε εξοπλισμό ίσως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε αν ειναι κάτι πείτε μας


Καλημερα,να'σαι καλα...θα σε ενημερωσω αν χρειαστουμε κατι  ::

----------


## range

Περιμένουμε νέα οτι θέλετε πείτε μας αν το έχουμε να σας το στείλουμε

----------


## nikos_palm

Καλημερα....παμε για ακομα μια δοκιμη...ειναι up τωρα και βλεπουμε...!

----------


## range

φτου φτου μην το ματιάσω, παιζει μια χαρα απο το πρωί μακάρι να πανε ολα καλα. Ευχαριστούμε για της προσπαθείς παίδες  ::

----------


## nikos_palm

> φτου φτου μην το ματιάσω, παιζει μια χαρα απο το πρωί μακάρι να πανε ολα καλα. Ευχαριστούμε για της προσπαθείς παίδες


Πρεπει ομως να βρεθει και μια ακομα διαδρομη γιατι εχει ενα μονιμο traffic απο εσας εκει 20-30mbps και περναει και η Μεσσηνια απο εκει οποτε τι να κανει κι αυτο το Μηχανακι...εσκασε!

----------


## tsatasos

Για ποια ακριβώς λινκ-κόμβους μιλάτε?
Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο γιατί στους Αδέρες βλέπω 4 κόμβους!

Σε 802.11a παίζουν αυτά τα 2 λινκ? Δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν σε n?

----------


## range

> Πρεπει ομως να βρεθει και μια ακομα διαδρομη γιατι εχει ενα μονιμο traffic απο εσας εκει 20-30mbps και περναει και η Μεσσηνια απο εκει οποτε τι να κανει κι αυτο το Μηχανακι...εσκασε!


σύντομα θα βγουν δυο λινκ απο πανιο και ενα με εμας , υπομονή παιδια

----------


## mikemtb

> Πρεπει ομως να βρεθει και μια ακομα διαδρομη γιατι εχει ενα μονιμο traffic απο εσας εκει 20-30mbps και περναει και η Μεσσηνια απο εκει οποτε τι να κανει κι αυτο το Μηχανακι...εσκασε!


 καλησπερα, ειμαι 1 εκ των τριων που ασχολουμαστε με το δικτυο!
τα 20-30 που αναφερεις μου φαινονται υπερβολικα, για να ειναι μονο απο μας...
αντε κανα βραδυ για λιγο! μπορεις να δεις απο ποια ip δημιουργειται αυτο το τραφικ?

----------


## nikos_palm

> Για ποια ακριβώς λινκ-κόμβους μιλάτε?
> Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο γιατί στους Αδέρες βλέπω 4 κόμβους!
> 
> Σε 802.11a παίζουν αυτά τα 2 λινκ? Δεν μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν σε n?


Στις Αδερες ο Κομβος #20240 ειναι αυτος που ειναι συνδεδεμενος με τα παιδια και με τον GALATA #19936 ο #6247 καποτε κι οποτε θελει συνδεεται με τον Προφητη Ηλια στον οποιο υπαρχει προβλημα εδω και κανα χρονο το οποιο δεν εχει αποκατασταθει και δεν ειναι και δικος μου κομβος.

----------


## nikos_palm

> καλησπερα, ειμαι 1 εκ των τριων που ασχολουμαστε με το δικτυο!
> τα 20-30 που αναφερεις μου φαινονται υπερβολικα, για να ειναι μονο απο μας...
> αντε κανα βραδυ για λιγο! μπορεις να δεις απο ποια ip δημιουργειται αυτο το τραφικ?


 Καλημερα, δεν εψαξα απο ποια συγκεκριμενη IP ερχεται το traffic το μονο που ειδα ειναι οτι ολο το traffic ερχεται απο το IF του KASTOR.
Ειδικα τα βραδια δυο μερες τωρα που ηταν UP ειχε 20-30mbps και τα πρωινα 11mbps περιπου.
Οι Αδερες #20245 ειναι down απο διακοπες ρευματος απο χτες το βραδυ σημερα ομως λογικα θα ξανα ειναι up.

----------


## range

> Καλημερα, δεν εψαξα απο ποια συγκεκριμενη IP ερχεται το traffic το μονο που ειδα ειναι οτι ολο το traffic ερχεται απο το IF του KASTOR.
> Ειδικα τα βραδια δυο μερες τωρα που ηταν UP ειχε 20-30mbps και τα πρωινα 11mbps περιπου.
> Οι Αδερες #20245 ειναι down απο διακοπες ρευματος απο χτες το βραδυ σημερα ομως λογικα θα ξανα ειναι up.


πιστεύω εμείς σαν περιοχη δεν έχουμε πολυ traffic, γιατι στην ουσια ενα λινκ εχουμε και σεβόμαστε το οτι το μοιραζόμαστε τοσα ατομα και δεν κανουμε κατάχρηση. Τωρα τι να σου πω, ίσως ο καστορ κατεβαζει συνεχεια τον εχουμε χασει κ αυτον εχουμε καιρο να μιλήσουμε

----------


## nikos_palm

> πιστεύω εμείς σαν περιοχη δεν έχουμε πολυ traffic, γιατι στην ουσια ενα λινκ εχουμε και σεβόμαστε το οτι το μοιραζόμαστε τοσα ατομα και δεν κανουμε κατάχρηση. Τωρα τι να σου πω, ίσως ο καστορ κατεβαζει συνεχεια τον εχουμε χασει κ αυτον εχουμε καιρο να μιλήσουμε


Καλα δεν εχει σημασια εγω απλα σας ειπα τι βλεπω,μολις ειναι παλι up οι Αδερες θα σας στειλω ενα screenshot να το δειτε κι εσεις  ::  
Χτες βραδυ πριν πεσει το λινκ ειχε ηρεμια....500kbps τιποτα....

----------


## range

ok και πάλι ευχαριστούμε

----------


## range

Παιδιά να βοηθήσουμε με κανένα εξοπλισμο η να κανόνισουμε μια μέρα καμια κυριακη να βρεθουμε μήπως θέλετε βοήθεια να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα ;

----------


## nikos_palm

> Παιδιά να βοηθήσουμε με κανένα εξοπλισμο η να κανόνισουμε μια μέρα καμια κυριακη να βρεθουμε μήπως θέλετε βοήθεια να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα ;


Καλημερα...ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο απλα πρεπει να βρεθει και χρονος να ανεβουμε στο βουνο να ξαναμπει το μηχανημα που κολησε...πιστευω σημερα αυριο να ειναι οκ και μεσα στην βδομαδα θα βγει και μια δευτερη διαδρομη με τον John70 οποτε θα λυθει και το προβλημα των διαδρμων...θα σας ενημερωσω!

----------


## range

Οκ ευχαριστούμε παντός αν θέλετε βοήθεια είμαστε πρόθυμοι για καμία Κυριακή να κάνουμε ένα μικρό ταξιδακι κιόλας

----------


## range

Ποτε θα κα...ποτε θα καανειειει ξαστερια;  ::   ::

----------


## range

Είμαστε up με vpn Internet , μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί το λινκ

----------


## nikos_palm

Ειναι UP και το λινκ απο χτες το μεσημερι....

----------


## range

Οκ παιδιά απλα να μας ενημερώνεται όπως τώρα για να κλεινω το vpn  ::

----------


## insiderinsider

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!

Θα ήθελα την να συμμετέχω στη κοινότητα αλλά θέλω βοήθεια στο πως θα καταφέρω να συνδεθώ. 
Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο #8668

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη
INsiDeR

----------


## range

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα!
> 
> Θα ήθελα την να συμμετέχω στη κοινότητα αλλά θέλω βοήθεια στο πως θα καταφέρω να συνδεθώ. 
> Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο #8668
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη
> INsiDeR


Καλησπέρα φιλε εγω θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνησουμε και για αρχη να συναντηθείς με εμενα η με καποιον άλλον εκει , για να κανετε ενα scan να δεις εαν βλεπεις τον hphysis2 (#14686) η τον KASTOR (#20275) η τον nickgr (#8651) οπου εχουν access point .

----------


## insiderinsider

Σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου φιλε, θα σου στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα να σου εξηγησω τον προβληματισμο μου.

----------


## range

Οκ οτι θες εδώ είμαστε αν θες στέλνω κ τηλ να τα πούμε κ να βρεθούμε ακόμα

----------


## RpMz

Καλησπέρα,

Απ' οσο θυμάμαι ο nickgr ενδιαφερόταν για μία σύνδεση μιας και σχεδόν όλο το κομματί της ΝοτιοΑνατολικής Αττικής είναι αποκομμένο..

----------


## range

Εμείς παρόλο που στον χάρτη ειμαστε πολυ κοντά με όλους αυτούς , εκτός του καστορ δεν έχουμε οπτικη έχει βουνό. Ασχετα οτι κανείς απο όλους αυτούς , οταν εμείς δεν είχαμε awmn και αυτοί όλοι τότε είχαν ,δεν τους είδα τότε να ενδιαφέρονται για λινκ , αλλα έτσι ειναι αυτά πονεμένη ιστορία . Τέλος παντον αν το παλικάρι θέλει να βγάλει 2 λινκ τότε θα πέσει στον καστορ λογικα κ στον nick πάνω απο όλα ειναι να προχωράει το δίκτυο

----------


## RpMz

Τα ίδια είχα περάσει και εγώ για να φέρω το δίκτυο στην ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττιική, όπως είπες πονεμένη ιστορία.

Με υπομονή αργότερα και με την βοήθεια αρκετών παιδιών ήρθαν και τα υπόλοιπα!!

Στο wind προς το παρών μόνο γραμμές είναι, τα links δεν λειτουργούν εδώ και αρκετό καιρό..

----------


## range

Εμείς δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα όπως σου είπα πάνω απο όλα ειναι να προχωρήσει το δίκτυο . Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε τα παιδια βέβαια τα πράγματα θα ειναι δύσκολα γιατι φαντάσου έχουμε μόνο ένα λινκ προς Awmn προς το παρον

----------


## range

Ετοιμάζετε link με INsiDeR #8668 και nickgr #8651 ώστε το το κοματι της ΝοτιοΑνατολικής μεριάς να ξανα επανασυνδεθεί , οποιος ενδιαφέρεται απο υμηττο να κοιτάξει λίγο το link με mouhou #7333 ας το κάνει για να κλείσουμε κύκλο

----------


## ntheodor

> Ετοιμάζετε link με INsiDeR #8668 και nickgr #8651 ώστε το το κοματι της ΝοτιοΑνατολικής μεριάς να ξανα επανασυνδεθεί , οποιος ενδιαφέρεται απο υμηττο να κοιτάξει λίγο το link με mouhou #7333 ας το κάνει για να κλείσουμε κύκλο


Καλησπερα ο μονος που μπορει να βοηθησει οσον αφορα το λινκ Υμμητος με καλυβια (Mouhou) ειναι ο acoul

----------


## range

Οκ το username του έτσι είναι; Για να του στείλω κανένα pm

----------


## lmixalis

Καλησπέρα! Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να μπω στο awmn υπάρχει καμιά δυνατότητα; Βρίσκομαι στην Βάρη που δεν υπάρχει κανείς...  ::

----------


## Somnius

να ανοίξει λίγο ο καιρός και θα συγκεντρωθούμε για ένα καφέ να δούμε τι μπορούμε και τι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε..

----------


## mikemtb

Καλη


ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## Somnius

έλα ποιος που?

----------


## mikemtb

[QUOTE=mikemtb;559615]Καλημερα. Καταχωρισε σe παρακαλω την θεση σου στο www.wind.awmn.net
Και μιλαμε...
/QUOTE]



ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## lmixalis

Την εχω καταχωριση, το name ειναι miladeza

----------


## mikemtb

Οκ συνονοματε. Το βραδακι που θα παω σπιτι θα δω τι μπορουμε να κανουμε. Θα σου στειλω pm καλυτερα! 
Μιχαλης.

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## lmixalis

Εντάξει, σ' ευχαριστώ!



> Οκ συνονοματε. Το βραδακι που θα παω σπιτι θα δω τι μπορουμε να κανουμε. Θα σου στειλω pm καλυτερα! 
> Μιχαλης.
> 
> ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## ydin

Φσιτ, και εγω θελω να χωσω το πατρικο στο awmn.. Node agiamarina (20740).

Εχω στησει κουτι με RB. Και μενουν κεραιες. Θα βαλω και ΑΡ αν κ δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα εχω clients εκει.

----------


## range

> Την εχω καταχωριση, το name ειναι miladeza


Είμαι στο κιτσι #19508 σκεφτόμαστε από leonidas2 να βγάλουμε λινκ με βαρκιζα . Είμαι από τους μόνιμους κ ενεργούς κόμβους στης περιοχές , οπότε θες στείλε μου μήνυμα

----------


## mikemtb

δυσκολα τα πραματα για βαρη...

----------


## range

> δυσκολα τα πραματα για βαρη...


μπορει απο το leonidas2 να βγαλουμε λινκ με το σπιτι του στην βαρκιζα , αυτο συζητάγαμε εχθες απο το γειτονα απεναντι βλεπει το σπιτι του βαρκιζα , για βαρη απο εμας δυσκολο , αν βγει βαρκιζα μετα κατι μπορει να γινει για βαρη

----------


## mikemtb

Προτεινω meeting την αλλη κυριακη ολοι οι βαρη-βαρκιζο-αγιομαρινιωτες... τι λες range?

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## range

Ναι είμαι μέσα θα μάζεψω κ εγώ όσους ξέρω

----------


## mikemtb

Αλλα οπου παμε να εχει τουλαχιστον φρεε ιντερνετ!!

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## range

Οκ

----------


## lmixalis

Σήμερα είναι λίγο δύσκολο για μένα  ::  μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε άλλη μέρα;

----------


## range

> Σήμερα είναι λίγο δύσκολο για μένα  μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε άλλη μέρα;


Δεν πειράζει ετσι κ αλιος για την αλλη κυριακη λεμε

----------


## mikemtb

DSC02103.jpg
αυτο το κουτακι το προοριζω για το σημειο που θα παρουμε 230 βολτ στο πανειο ορος.
παροχη-> ασφαλεια-> απαγωγεας υπερτασεων-> μετασχηματιστης απομονωσης/υποβιβασμου-> ασφαλεια-> απαγωγεας υπερτασεων-> καλωδιο προς ιστο
ακουω αντιπροτασεις  :: 
'' σημ.: ο μετασχηματιστης εχει απομωνοση >3.500v , και εχει 3 ρολους: 1.προστασια των κενων μηχανηματων απο κεραυνο/υπερταση που θα ερθει απο το δικο μας ιστο, 2.προστασια των δικων μας μηχανηματων απο τις βρωμιες που φερνει το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ, 3.δε θα παμε φυλακη αν καποιος κοψει το καλωδιο παροχης που ανεβαινει στον ιστο μας ''

----------


## john70

Ασφάλειες να βάλεις τηξεως με μεγάλο φυσίγγιο, όχι αυτόματες, γιατί με κρουστικα ρεύματα και υπερτασεις θα πέφτουν συνεχεια. Καλή γειωση, και τα καλώδια εισόδου και εξόδου να τα πάρεις αποτον Δημουλά (δύο αγωγοί και μπλενταζ, ειδικό για πλοία κτλ) θα γλυτώσεις πολλές βρωμιες. Στην είσοδο από την δεη, θα ασφαλησεις και φάση και ουδέτερο.

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Ασφάλειες να βάλεις τηξεως με μεγάλο φυσίγγιο, όχι αυτόματες, γιατί με κρουστικα ρεύματα και υπερτασεις θα πέφτουν συνεχεια. Καλή γειωση, και τα καλώδια εισόδου και εξόδου να τα πάρεις αποτον Δημουλά (δύο αγωγοί και μπλενταζ, ειδικό για πλοία κτλ) θα γλυτώσεις πολλές βρωμιες. Στην είσοδο από την δεη, θα ασφαλησεις και φάση και ουδέτερο.


εχω ηδη το καλωδιο 2χ1 (flame retardant ειναι κοκκινο-θωρακισμενο, αλλα μου κανει.)
το οποιο εχω σκοπο να το περασω σε μεταλικο γαλβανιζε σπιραλ φ20 και ολο αυτο σε κουβιδη φ32 για να μη μπαζει νερο.
οσο για τις τηξεως, εχεις δικιο, δε το ειχα σκεφτει.

----------


## mikemtb

EDIT 'κενων'



> αυτο το κουτακι το προοριζω για το σημειο που θα παρουμε 230 βολτ στο πανειο ορος.
> παροχη-> ασφαλεια-> απαγωγεας υπερτασεων-> μετασχηματιστης απομονωσης/υποβιβασμου-> ασφαλεια-> απαγωγεας υπερτασεων-> καλωδιο προς ιστο
> ακουω αντιπροτασεις 
> '' σημ.: ο μετασχηματιστης εχει απομωνοση >3.500v , και εχει 3 ρολους: 1.προστασια των Ξενων μηχανηματων απο κεραυνο/υπερταση που θα ερθει απο το δικο μας ιστο, 2.προστασια των δικων μας μηχανηματων απο τις βρωμιες που φερνει το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ, 3.δε θα παμε φυλακη αν καποιος κοψει το καλωδιο παροχης που ανεβαινει στον ιστο μας ''

----------


## range

Ωραίος Μιχάλη δεν φανταζόμουν ότι ετοιμάζεις τόσο καλή δουλειά . Θα σε βοηθήσω κ εγώ στο κομμάτι την ενίσχυσης των πιάτων

----------


## indian

mike εάν χρειαστείς βοήθεια.. ρίξε μήνυμα  ::   ::

----------


## range

> mike εάν χρειαστείς βοήθεια.. ρίξε μήνυμα


 ::

----------


## mikemtb

Ετοιμο το κουτι τροφοδοσιας. Εχει μπει σε ενα μεγαλυτερο (box in a box) για προστασια απο την βροχη κ την υγρασια. Επονται φωτο. Με την ιδια λογικη στηνεται και το ρουτερ box...

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## mikemtb

σε αναμονη του μετασχηματιστη 42 Vac --> 15 Vac/50watt για τη κατασκευη του τροφοδοτικου για το ταρατσοκουτο

----------


## mikemtb

Αρχικο σταδιο κατασκευης...
Το εξωτερικο ιστόκουτο:
DSC02227.jpg
u στηριξης στον ιστο:
DSC02228.jpg
το εσωτερικο κουτι με το R/B:
DSC02229.jpg
DSC02230.jpg

----------


## range

Καλή δουλειά μπράβο

----------


## mikemtb

Ειδες δε με πιστευες. Αλλα εγω το προχωραω  ::  θαρθω μια μερα να σενιαρουμε 2 80άρια!!

ναι ρε, με το tapatalk στελνω!

----------


## range

Ναι αμε

----------

